# Roamio Plus Rebooting



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

My Roamio Plus is rebooting many times a day. I replaced the HD and for a few days I had no problems. I plan on replacing the power supply next. 

My questions are:
If the HD is the problem will Kickstart show the HD bad?
Can the power supply cause the HD to go bad?
When I replace the power supply if I still have a problem, what should I check next?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

mreaves53 said:


> My Roamio Plus is rebooting many times a day. I replaced the HD and for a few days I had no problems. I plan on replacing the power supply next.
> 
> My questions are:
> If the HD is the problem will Kickstart show the HD bad?
> ...


I would pull the HD and run the manufacturers diagnostics.
I have not heard of power supply problems or failures on this model.

I would call tivo before spending on a power supply.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Replaced the power supply late yesterday afternoon. As of this morning 8/2/16 no reboots. 

Hope this fixed the problem. Will post if not.

Thanks


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

mreaves53 said:


> Replaced the power supply late yesterday afternoon. As of this morning 8/2/16 no reboots.
> 
> Hope this fixed the problem. Will post if not.
> 
> Thanks


Cool!
Where did you find a power supply?


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Weakness.com Their website and staff are awesome.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mreaves53 said:


> Weakness.com Their website and staff are awesome.


So this part, then...
Weaknees: New TiVo Power Supply Board for Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro​
I'll be interested in whether it resolves your issues, as we've been having frequent reboots of our Roamio Pro since it was upgraded to a 6TB WD Red HDD.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes that is the correct part.

I first replaced the Hd with a 2 Tb WD purple. The TiVo worked fine for a few days and then start the rebooting again. From what I have researched the two major reasons a TiVo will reboot frequently is bad HD and/or bad power supply. 

I figured I would gamble on the power supply next. B-T-W Weakness will take back the power supply if that turns out to not be the problem minus a 15% restock fee. So I am only gambling about $10.00.

Will let you know how things progress.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback.



mreaves53 said:


> I first replaced the Hd with a 2 Tb WD purple. The TiVo worked fine for a few days and then start the rebooting again. From what I have researched the two major reasons a TiVo will reboot frequently is bad HD and/or bad power supply.


Was the unit rebooting prior to going Purple?



> I figured I would gamble on the power supply next. B-T-W Weakness will take back the power supply if that turns out to not be the problem minus a 15% restock fee. So I am only gambling about $10.00..


Thanks for this tip, along with the rest.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, the Roamio was rebooting prior to installing the WD Purple drive.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

It is now more than a week since I installed a new power supply and my TiVo has not rebooted.

Thanks,


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't ever tell Tivo you did this. To me, this is a logical first step and in my case - it was a hard drive failure confirmed via SMART. Tivo's response -- you invalidated your warranty by opening the box. I was expecting more of a thanks for thoroughly troubleshooting this but was basically given the finger. In the end, I was better off repairing it myself because it would have meant a week or two without the Tivo and then I would have gotten a refurbished one and still would have had to have paid for shipping.



Teeps said:


> I would pull the HD and run the manufacturers diagnostics.
> I have not heard of power supply problems or failures on this model.
> 
> I would call tivo before spending on a power supply.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

If you are removing and testing the hard drive, it is assumed the device is out of warranty.

Opening or tampering with a device still under warranty; then admitting doing it, to the warranter, well as you have indicated, will end in tears...


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Hmm, thanks- I am suddenly having problems on my Roamio Plus also... 
initial SMART tests w/ kickstart 54 pass , on my 3TB WD av-gp got in January (didn't have 5hrs to run on the entire drive test..)
I may have to check on the power supply then. Any other hints?


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

My Roamio pro is rebooting did tonight at 10:50 then all fine. My TiVo is under warranty will they replace my unit or what? It's done it a few times when I was not watching because all tuner were on the same last channel. Is there something I can do or look at ? 

Thanks


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

My Roamio plus suddenly stopped rebooting. I didn't change anything.
It recently got a new SW update (for MPG4 channel recording) I believe,
unclear if related...


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes mine is still rebooting in the middle of the day or night only once while I was watching, I have had this TiVo for 9 months worked great until this last update. I talked with TiVo rep he said it was the HD not software maybe a bad section in the HD. So I guess I will look into a replacement unit which sucks with new shows and football around the corner.but I got to get it fixed. My TiVo HD series 3 with original HD still working great zero problem.


----------



## DHOFF1959 (Nov 1, 2015)

My Roamio plus has been rebooting every 5 to 10 mins. Since it received the 20.6.1a RC10-USA-6-848 update. I have found that it doesn't reboot as long as it is not connected to the network. As soon as I reconnect in any way Ethernet, Moca or wireless it starts rebooting again. I have 4 other boxes and there are no issues with those. There were no issues with this box either until this update. Seems to be more than just a coincidence. Anyone else having these issues and know of a resolution ?


----------



## lrosenstein (Jan 7, 2007)

I have had the same problem for a week or so. I blocked outgoing connections from the Roamio in my firewall and it works fine. Otherwise is seems to reboot every few minutes.

I've contacted TiVo Support and they seem to want to replace the DVR, even though it seems like a software problem.



DHOFF1959 said:


> My Roamio plus has been rebooting every 5 to 10 mins. Since it received the 20.6.1a RC10-USA-6-848 update. I have found that it doesn't reboot as long as it is not connected to the network. As soon as I reconnect in any way Ethernet, Moca or wireless it starts rebooting again. I have 4 other boxes and there are no issues with those. There were no issues with this box either until this update. Seems to be more than just a coincidence. Anyone else having these issues and know of a resolution ?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

lrosenstein said:


> I have had the same problem for a week or so. I blocked outgoing connections from the Roamio in my firewall and it works fine. Otherwise is seems to reboot every few minutes.
> 
> I've contacted TiVo Support and they seem to want to replace the DVR, even though it seems like a software problem.


Did you try re-run the guided setup ?

This usually clears out any problems...


----------



## lrosenstein (Jan 7, 2007)

Re-ran guided setup a couple of times. It gets through that OK, but then it reboots 3-4 min after it's done. I'm thinking of trying the option to erase the guide data and todo list but I'm not sure if that's a good idea.



shamilian said:


> Did you try re-run the guided setup ?
> 
> This usually clears out any problems...


----------



## DHOFF1959 (Nov 1, 2015)

-ran guided setup a couple of times. It gets through that OK, but then it reboots 3-4 min after it's done. I'm thinking of trying the option to erase the guide data and todo list but I'm not sure if that's a good idea.


Have you tried the option to erase the guide data and to do list and if you did did it resolve any of your issues ?


----------



## lrosenstein (Jan 7, 2007)

I did try erasing the guide data, but it didn't help.

I called TiVo Support and they suggested doing several cold boots in a row with everything unplugged, and forcing connections to the service, and that didn't help either. The first connection worked, but didn't show any guide data. The box rebooted during the second connection. (While waiting on the phone, the box rebooted 3 times just sitting there.). Ended up going with the box replacement option. It was a disappointing result since the hardware is fine as long as it doesn't connect to the internet.


----------



## jwelser (Nov 14, 2004)

I have almost exactly the same problem with my Roamio Basic (see my post in the "Help" forum.) I pulled the HD, ran the WD long test, replaced the external power supply, all with no improvement. I re-ran guided setup and still had the problem after guided setup, but guided setup took a long time (when getting the guide data,) during which the TiVo DID NOT reboot, so I reasoned that this was not a hardware problem. I tried a kickstart 57 with no effect.

Another poster suggested disconnecting the network/blocking the TiVo with a firewall and, guess what, that works. I haven't really had the time to talk with TiVo about this, but it seems like there is some sort of software issue, perhaps with the network, in the latest version. I'm definitely going to do some more detective work before trading in my Roamio for a newer model...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

This is a really long shot, but are you on DSL? Back in the old Series 1 days you had to set your router's max MTU to 1492 bytes or less, or they would fail during large downloads.

It really sounds like some kind of mismatch between the TiVo's IP stack and the router configuration (or any managed switches). If you have a separate modem & router, what happens if you bypass everything and plug the TiVo straight into the modem?


----------



## jwelser (Nov 14, 2004)

ggieseke said:


> This is a really long shot, but are you on DSL? Back in the old Series 1 days you had to set your router's max MTU to 1492 bytes or less, or they would fail during large downloads.
> 
> It really sounds like some kind of mismatch between the TiVo's IP stack and the router configuration (or any managed switches). If you have a separate modem & router, what happens if you bypass everything and plug the TiVo straight into the modem?


No, not on DSL. Haven't tried bypassing the router yet; however, this configuration (same TiVo, router, modem,) has worked for 3 years up until now, so not sure why it would fail now (and the 4 other TiVos (1 series 2, 2 series 3, 1 premiere) in my house which ultimately go through the same router and modem still work fine.

I'll give it a try though. Right now, the TiVo CAN complete a call to the mothership, if I start it right after it boots up, and then I block the TiVo from all outgoing connections with my firewall when it gets to the "loading data," part of the call. It will complete the update of guide data OK, and not reboot. But, as soon as I open the firewall again, it will reboot after a few minutes.

Definitely wierd, and sounds like a software glitch. I'm debating trying a kickstart 52 to see if reinstalling the latest version of the software fixes this. As it stands, I can at least watch all my recorded shows and my minis connect fine. So if I decide to get a new box, I can get all my shows off. However, for now, I may wait at least until the next software version to see if that fixes anything before springing for a new box.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would suggest connecting your TiVo to a different port. In my networking experience I have seen one port on a modem/router/switch go bad and the rest still work fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Zabystuff (Apr 15, 2009)

We are having the same problems. Our TiVo Roamio is re-booting often. It is also dropping the Mini's (probably more reboots). It mainly happens when we are navigating thru stuff, but also happens when we are just viewing a recorded show . . . On the Mini's we get lots of messages like:
Cannot Find Roamio - The Roamio box cannot be found. Please check your network settings and make sure the box is plugged in.
Verifying Network - This TiVo box is currently checking to make sure it can connect to the other TiVo boxes on your home network. Please wait a few minutes and try again. (V113).

Talked with Weaknees & they think it is related to the Program Guide upgrades . . . thoughts?

We have: Roamio Pro with 16TB storage, 3 TiVo Mini's. We also have: Series 3 with 1TB external drive, Series 4, TiVo Stream, Series 2 & Sony Series 1 not currently in use.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Zabystuff said:


> We are having the same problems. Our TiVo Roamio is re-booting often. ...
> 
> Talked with Weaknees & they think it is related to the Program Guide upgrades . . . thoughts?
> 
> We have: *Roamio Pro with 16TB storage*, 3 TiVo Mini's. We also have: Series 3 with 1TB external drive, Series 4, TiVo Stream, Series 2 & Sony Series 1 not currently in use.


My 6TB DIY upgraded Roamio Pro is also rebooting at least every other day, usually during user activity. I've been wondering if it might not be related to the hard drive, either non-compliance or simply that we're storing more shows than the TiVo has been designed to handle, so it reboots when it fails to complete a requested action as quickly as expected. (This was a notorious problem with ReplayTVs, back in the day, when storing a high number of titles.)

As for Weaknees input, our reboots were occuring pre-Rovi, and the frequency of reboots hasn't changed since the migration.


----------



## Zabystuff (Apr 15, 2009)

krkaufman - our problems also pre-date the Guide Data Upgrade. The first time I noticed it was on 7/31/2016 and we got the 'Unexpected Problem' message (C201).

Now, the spontaneous re-booting is happening more often and the 'spinning wheel of wait' is getting more common and lasting longer.

Currently our TiVo is at 18% capacity (although there are a ton of Suggestions and Recently Deleted shows). If this is an over-the-limit type issue it won't get better!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Zabystuff said:


> Currently our TiVo is at 18% capacity (although there are a ton of Suggestions and Recently Deleted shows). If this is an over-the-limit type issue it won't get better!


18% on a 16TB system equates to 96% of 3TB, 48% of 6TB. But I can't imagine the TiVos can't reliably handle 3TB of recordings -- though maybe it'd explain why TiVo hasn't released anything over 3TB, and we've never seen the Mega!  (Or maybe they just haven't tested the +3TB configurations enough to identify stability issues.)


----------



## jstevenmc (Sep 18, 2016)

I have been having this problem for about 2 plus weeks. I have had several calls with Tivo support and tried all of the above measures including disconnecting all cables, kickstart 54, trying another ethernet cable, and changing ports on lan. The only thing that gives me more than 15 minutes of nonrebooting is to pull the router power and plug back in. It will go for sometimes a few hours, before going into the same pattern of 15 minutes of rebooting.

According to Tivo there have been no other issues after the release, as of last week? ha

#25
jwelser
"Definitely wierd, and sounds like a software glitch. I'm debating trying a kickstart 52 to see if reinstalling the latest version of the software fixes this"

I too believe it is a software issue with the release because mine was fine before. Did you do a ks 52? and did that help?

"jwelser
Another poster suggested disconnecting the network/blocking the TiVo with a firewall and, guess what, that works. I haven't really had the time to talk with TiVo about this, but it seems like there is some sort of software issue, perhaps with the network, in the latest version. I'm definitely going to do some more detective work before trading in my Roamio for a newer model..."

Did you discuss with Tivo about the firewall?

How do you block with a firewall?

I hate also to trade boxes if it is a software issue?

Thanks,


----------



## uforia (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any updates on this thread since September? I'm having the same issues, Roamio Pro reboots every 3-4 minutes unless I pull the ethernet cable out. Haven't tried blocking the outgoing connections at the firewall but that'll be next. Although I'm worried about not getting guide data if I have to do that. I'm thinking of clearing guide data if that's even a possibility.

Calling Tivo is last resort. I'm out of warranty anyway, but would hate to have to go to Bolt+ due to what's most likely a software issue.

Hoping others have had success somehow since the thread went quite. Please share!! Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know what model router you have, so I can't give exact instructions. On my Netgear, I can enable blocking of domains. When I do that, my log file also keeps track of all accessed domains. I don't usually do this, since it fills the log quickly. If you can find some similar functionality, it might help you narrow down the problem. I can say that a few minutes after a boot is when a Roamio goes out to get the network logos.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I just went thru this rebooting issue with my Roamio Pro. Is was rebooting about every 10 t0 15 min.
So it was pretty much, unusable. One thing I haven't seen in all this, one issue not mentioned that TIVO support suggested is it could be a corrupt cable card. That didn't prove to be my problem. My guess is the HD. If this happens again, I'll probably go the Weaknees route and change the harddrive. But for this time I went the TIVO exchange program. So far, so good. Ps: I just noticed that my new Roamio does not have that green led that was always on inside the box.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Update:
Bad news. 17.5 hours after I thought it was over, the Roamio Basic rebooting about every 10 minutes has started again. So I guess UPNP has Nothing to do with it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> Rebooting of my Roamio Basic seems to have stopped by ReEnabling UPNP in the modem/router/gateway.
> 
> See:
> Tivo Roamio OTA frequently reboots


We must have read the same article. I disabled UPnP last week. Nether of my basic Roamio boxes have done a reboot or restart. However, tomorrow is the first. That's my reboot everything day. If there's a problem I'll let you know. And I mean everything except my microwave.


----------



## bedlamx (May 19, 2009)

I'm getting random reboots with pixelated recorded content. I currently have a plus with the factory drive.

I'm think HD replacement time....thought?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bedlamx said:


> I'm getting random reboots with pixelated recorded content. I currently have a plus with the factory drive.
> 
> I'm think HD replacement time....thought?


Thoughts. Since it's only recorded content, first thing I would do is move the recordings. No joke. If you are always deleting the Deleted folder, stop. If you are never deleting old deleting programs, then clean it out. You can't move the real time buffers, but you can move recordings. I had a similar issue with recordings. I stopped keeping my Deleted folder clean and the blocking errors went away since I was now using a new part of the drive.

I replaced the drive. Errors went away. Note that the WD Green series is now gone. Everybody has moved to the Red series.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a brand new Roamio Pro, which has re-booted at least 15 times since i got it last Sat. I'm suspecting a defective hard drive, and will probably send it back to Amazon for a replacement. And listen to this: I got this one because the first Roamio Pro i have started re-booting every 10 minutes last week. Can a bad hard drive be contagious??!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GeoPea said:


> I have a brand new Roamio Pro, which has re-booted at least 15 times since i got it last Sat. I'm suspecting a defective hard drive, and will probably send it back to Amazon for a replacement. And listen to this: I got this one because the first Roamio Pro i have started re-booting every 10 minutes last week. Can a bad hard drive be contagious??!!


To be honest, I never had this problem. But I have seen more than one post that indicated if you remove the internet connection the box stops the reboots. I have no clue why. Most of those conditions were much more severe than yours.

I don't believe a bad drive can be infectious. I do believe that common factors in the environment should be examined. Things like zipcode, headend, power and schedules would be areas I would look at.

Or just get another box. The probability of it being three in a row are too high to calculate.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm trying to locate the thread/post, but I'd swear someone else has recently posted re: a continual reboot issue and that TiVo acknowledged it as a known issue.

edit: p.s. This post, in a parallel thread...

Tivo Roamio OTA frequently reboots; post #10
​


----------



## bedlamx (May 19, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Thoughts. Since it's only recorded content, first thing I would do is move the recordings. No joke. If you are always deleting the Deleted folder, stop. If you are never deleting old deleting programs, then clean it out. You can't move the real time buffers, but you can move recordings. I had a similar issue with recordings. I stopped keeping my Deleted folder clean and the blocking errors went away since I was now using a new part of the drive.
> 
> I replaced the drive. Errors went away. Note that the WD Green series is now gone. Everybody has moved to the Red series.


I guess I don't know what you mean by move the recorded content. Could you please elaborate.

If I read your reply correct you think I should change the drive is this accurate?

I already purchased a 3tb WD Red just in case


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bedlamx said:


> I guess I don't know what you mean by move the recorded content. Could you please elaborate.
> 
> If I read your reply correct you think I should change the drive is this accurate?
> 
> I already purchased a 3tb WD Red just in case


When you record stuff, it has to exist on some track, sector, cylinder of the hard drive. So if you are always using the same locations and they are bad, you always get errors. By moving or not moving your "trash" the new stuff will have be placed in a new location.

Or you can change the drive. That's easy. Ten minutes to change the drive, an hour to reconfigure everything.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> To be honest, I never had this problem. But I have seen more than one post that indicated if you remove the internet connection the box stops the reboots. I have no clue why. Most of those conditions were much more severe than yours.
> 
> I don't believe a bad drive can be infectious. I do believe that common factors in the environment should be examined. Things like zipcode, headend, power and schedules would be areas I would look at.
> 
> Or just get another box. The probability of it being three in a row are too high to calculate.


Thanks Joe. I was joking about a bad hard drive being contagious.

The older Roamio (the one that re-boots every 10 min.) is re-booting when it's not connected to anything except the TV, via HDMI. So that would rule out things like internet connection problem and cable signal problem. And i have it plugged into a UPS, so i think that would rule out a power issue. And i've noticed that the 2 of them don't reboot at the same time, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

Talked to Tivo today since person last night seemed clueless. He did confirm it's a known issue they are working on but didn't see any notes about my call yesterday (Monday - knew she was clueless). He spent 10-15 minutes with me finding out my cable card and asking questions about my setup. He also read notes on issue stating the network changes aren't correcting problem.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

GeoPea said:


> I have a brand new Roamio Pro, which has re-booted at least 15 times since i got it last Sat. I'm suspecting a defective hard drive, and will probably send it back to Amazon for a replacement. And listen to this: I got this one because the first Roamio Pro i have started re-booting every 10 minutes last week. Can a bad hard drive be contagious??!!


My Roamio Basic using an antenna has stopped rebooting for about 20 hours now. That was after doing Settings, Network, View Network Diagnostics, Test Internet connection. Disconnect took a long time, but No reboots since. Fingers are crossed.

A few of us are seeing the same thing and it has been reported before. Reboots about every 10 minutes and sometimes it stops when the Ethernet cable is disconnected.

Speculation: It is a software/os problem not a hardware problem. In ancient history times, one of the common causes of rebooting computers were memory leaks in software. The software would use up so much ram that it would cause the system to crash and reboot. Running out of ram could take a while, say about 10 minutes. If the software automatically restarts at boot up, the same cycle could continue, reboots over and over again. Memory leaks are typically caused by mismeasurement of the size of data by "C" language programs/os's. Change the data or the size of the data or get rid of corrupt data and the problem might go away.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## bedlamx (May 19, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> When you record stuff, it has to exist on some track, sector, cylinder of the hard drive. So if you are always using the same locations and they are bad, you always get errors. By moving or not moving your "trash" the new stuff will have be placed in a new location.
> 
> Or you can change the drive. That's easy. Ten minutes to change the drive, an hour to reconfigure everything.


Thank you!


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

Update on my 4 day old Roamio that has rebooted about 25 times: The reboots happen in bunches, 3 within an hour yesterday, but none in the last 15 hours.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Another reboot 26 hours after the last. This one felt different. I had the Roamio Basic on but TV off. I turned on the TV and pressed the TiVo Button, then down and it hesitated, then rebooted.

I immediately did a Settings, Test Internet connection and there has Not been a reboot at 10 minutes nor at 20 minutes nor at 30 minutes.

What did look weird after the test was System Information:
VCM Connection:
Last Attempt: Thursday, December 31 at 4:00 pm
Last Successful: Thursday, December 31 at 4:00 pm
Next Scheduled: Wednesday, November 2 at 8:59 am

at 9:00 it was successful.

Golly.

Update. One more reboot about 6 hours later. I tried doing nothing and it has been fine since.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> What did look weird after the test was System Information:
> VCM Connection:
> Last Attempt: Thursday, December 31 at 4:00 pm
> Last Successful: Thursday, December 31 at 4:00 pm
> ...


That's normal date & time for VCM after a restart. It will go away after the first connection.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

Tivo closed my case as they have done to others with the same issue. Called to have them reopen it, they don't seem to have much of a clue on the phone...


----------

